# Simple 5v/12v Trigger Power Switched Outlet



## tekuhn

I thought I'd share a recent project in case it would be helpful for anyone else out there...

***** WARNING - This project involves working with 120V A/C circuits. Do not attempt unless you are thoroughly familiar with proper wiring and safety practices *****

I use a Crown CTs600 power amp to drive my HT subs. This is a pro-audio amp and it does not have a remote turn-on trigger. I wanted to have the amps power cycled on and off automatically when used. I have an Onkyo HTR that will switch the 5v power to a rear USB port and also a Yamaha HTR that has the traditional 1/8" 12v trigger ports which are even more useful in that they can be programmed to trigger with Main or Zone power, or even when certain inputs are selected.

I chose to use an optically isolated relay to ensure that the A/C power can never backup to the receiver in the event of a failure. This type of relay module is dirt-cheap. I purchased mine on Amazon and I'm sure eBay would be another good source. These modules require very little DC current to activate which was a bonus since I couldn't find any data on how much current the Yamaha 12v trigger port could supply.

Since 120vac power outlets are rated at either 15 or 20 amps, be sure and use a relay and wiring that's rated for at least that much unless you also intend to wire a fuse or circuit breaker in-line to ensure the load current never exceeds the relay rating. I used 30 amp relays. Here is a link to the dual 12v module that I used. I plan to use the second half of it to power another CTs600 for Zone 2.

Knackro 12v Optically Isolated Dual Channel Relay Module - http://a.co/bMKaqRl


For the A/C wiring, run your power cord ground and neutral wires directly to the outlet and the hot wire to the comon terminal of the relay and then run a wire from the Normally Open terminal to the hot side of the outlet. Zip-tie everything down.

Picture #1 - The 12v relay wired with the 1/8" trigger plug and ready to mount in the plastic electrical box.
Picture #2 - Completed 5v USB trigger box internal.
Picture #3 - Completed 5v USB trigger box.

Hope this is helpful to anyone needing to trigger power to a device that does not have it built-in.


----------



## RTS100x5

very helpful - thanks for posting


----------



## tekuhn

Here's the completed dual-channel switch. Trigger 1 switches my sub-woofer amp, and Trigger 2 will switch a Zone 2 amp. Both connected to my Yamaha RX-A1070 HTR. Works great!


----------



## rab-byte

That's great! very cool.

also if you don't feel 100% good with working with high voltage THIS also works... but it's only 1 outlet as opposed to 4.


----------



## tekuhn

Oh, very good! I was not aware of a product to accomplish what I wanted, so I resorted to building it.


----------



## BRSkydive

tekuhn said:


> Here's the completed dual-channel switch. Trigger 1 switches my sub-woofer amp, and Trigger 2 will switch a Zone 2 amp. Both connected to my Yamaha RX-A1070 HTR. Works great!


Could share your specific terminations made at the 12v end of the dual-channel relay?
(I'm attempting to duplicate your efforts for my similar project.)


----------



## jtgayton

Hi. I'm struggling to make this work. The AC connections are clear, but it's harder to tell from the pictures how the trigger connections are made. Am I correct that that the trigger wires are connected to DC+ and DC- respectively, with a jumper between CH1 and DC+? When testing with a 12v battery, the red light on the relay lights up, but I get no power.


----------

